# My dog has bit someone!



## Alexandria (Jan 6, 2013)

Went out for a walk just now. On the way back down from the field we were coming down the road and two young lads were walking up, I'd say both between 10 and 11. As soon as they saw us they coming running over shouting 'can I stroke your dog? Aww look at it!' Now we do have this every time we go out with him being so cute, but not literally running over. So I told him to wait as he could scare the dog if he runs over.
I got Koji to sit and the boy put his hand out to go over his head. I said no, not like that, hold your hand in a fist and let the dog sniff you first. Kofi sniffed and started backing up so I said no sorry he's scared so leave him. We started walking and the younger lad again started jogging alongside us asking me again I said I think he's too scared and that he is wary of strangers. The lad got in front of me so I stopped. He wasn't threatening or rude, I stopped again and said just see if he comes to you. He didn't, he put his hand strait in Koji's face who had his back to the wall. He tried to back up but couldn't so he snapped. It didn't seem like a proper 'bite', he snarled and did like a quick snapping which caught the lad on the back of his hand. It all happened so quick! I asked the boy if he was ok and I looked at his hand. There was no marks or damage. He said he was ok and wandered off. His friend or brother was shouting at him then too to leave us alone.
I feel terrible. I should have not let him see if Koji would go to him but this has never happened before.
We take him all over and he meet people all the time, including children of all ages. The only thing I can think of is this particular lad was quite forceful and made Koji feel threatened. Normally if he backs away from people they just leave him. But he has backed off then gone to them of his own accord if they crouch down and wait for a sniff and let them have a stroke.
Even when he was not allowed on the floor outside during his inoculation period I carried him everywhere with people sroking him and never even had a growl.
I have got the fear now about him doing this again so any advice welcome on how I could have handled the situation better. At the moment I think I will just tell people no I'm sorry and walk on. But I don't want to do that if it may then encourage fearfulness of people?


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I think it would be a very good idea to say no to children stroking him as it sounds like he was really uncomfortable with it. There is nothing wrong with saying NO he is nervous and moving on.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Well I don't think it's anything to get yourself in a real state over. Sounds like Koji used great avoidance and restraint which went ignored. In future I'd not allow anyone to pet him, especially random strangers. If you get persistent kids or adults in the future tell them in no uncertain terms that's he's scared and does not appreciate being pet by strangers, pick him up if needs be, and continue walking as stopping seems to be an invitation from you for strangers to approach/talk/pet etc.


----------



## catpud (Nov 9, 2013)

Honestly, it sounds to me that your dog didn't bite at all - but instead gave a lot of warning. The "bite" was I am assuming a warning snap. The dog will bite the air close to the target as a final warning to say, seriously back off or I might be forced to use my teeth. 

I wouldnt worry about your dog being dangerous at the moment. I would however make sure that any children are not allowed to corner your dog and try to pet him again - you really need to take charge and step between your dog and an oncoming person if they do not listen (unless you believe there is danger you could get hurt) 

Don't worry too much at this point. If there was contact made I would be saying get your dog acquainted with a muzzle, but at this point it sounds like your dog was brilliant and gave lots of warning that just wasn't taken notice of until the warning snap was given.


----------



## Alexandria (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks for the reassurance. My last dog was the opposite, I had to keep him from jumping up and licking people to death!
I could see he was trying to get away and it was literally as I was saying leave him he snapped. 
In future it will be a no, he doesn't like strangers.
He is used to my little girl doing all sorts with him and he just sits there or runs off when he's had enough. He is so placid and a joy to have it really shocked me.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Forcing him to be stroked by people if he's not comfortable with it is far more likely to "encourage" him to be fearful than not allowing people to touch him.

I wouldn't consider him dangerous as such but I would take this as a warning. You know now that if he's cornered and uncomfortable enough he will resort to teeth. But then most dogs will. I would definitely not be letting strange children stroke him though. And I would be reading up on canine body language so that you can spot signs of discomfort before he has to resort to the more obvious ones, growls are far from the first sign a dog is uncomfortable with a situation. It's quite possible that you've been missing signs he's not quite comfortable with strangers touching him. It may also be worth speaking to a reputable behaviourist, getting them to assess him and help you work with him. I gather from what you say in your post he's not overly confident around strangers to start with.

Don't worry about being "rude" when people ask to stroke him. It is not their god given right to do so (although some certainly seem to think it is!) and if he doesn't want them to then he's perfectly within his rights to be left alone imo. Say no when people ask and be prepared to physically block them if needs be. You're highly unlikely to lose your life for stepping between your dog and a stranger who wants to pet him but him doing this to the wrong person very well could result in him losing his. Dogs don't actually need to bite to fall foul of the law.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

People are always wanting to pet my dogs because they're small and cute. While Tango will graciously accept a little stroke from a calm, gentle person or child Reena won't until she knows them. So I let them touch Tango , Reena is usually hiding behind my legs growling. I'm ALMOST sure she wouldn't bite but daren't risk it, and why should she accept advances from strangers she's scared of ?Most people we meet respect this but we met a group of drunk teenage lads one day who were hell-bent on stroking them both and followed us for quite a distance calling out to us. No way would I let them near ! Reena does seem to have issues with children , she will stop and bark if she sees groups of them out and about.


----------



## Alexandria (Jan 6, 2013)

I will get reading up more on behaviour and from now on not let anyone near him who he doesn't want. Also I have learned from this experience and the replies on here, it is best not too try to get Koji to interact as a way of 'training' him to accept people.
I know from his breed he is aloof and wary of strangers and I need to respect that strait away. 
I am worried now that I might get an angry parent chasing me down the street when out on a walk. I seen the house the boys were going too, do you think I should go round and speak to his parents?
I keep going over it in my head and think that contact was made albeit briefly.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I would leave well alone - there is a saying "don't trouble trouble until trouble troubles you". You checked the boy was OK and checked his hand had no marks. He has probably forgotten all about it by now and no harm was done. All you can do is make sure it doesn't happen again by paying attention to your dog telling you he is uncomfortable.


----------



## Canarie (Sep 4, 2013)

I don't let children stroke my dog.When ever they ask I have to say no as she is nervous of children,possibly picking up on young children's nervousness and excitement.She doesn't like to be surrounded by a group of anyone.She was a stray,so probably not socialised when a puppy.Whose to say.....

Canarie


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Dogs are not public property

If people approached children or babies like this, parents would naturally take umbrage.

Also remember "NO" can be a complete sentence, there is no need to add any explanation, apology or elaboration.


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

I kind of know how you feel.

A few days ago whilst in the woods with Hugo he suddenly spotted a dog.

Off he went running towards the dog and thankfully he was a friendly dog as all Hugo wants to do is play and jump on them 

I explained to the couple who owned the dog that my dog is just a puppy and over boisterous. I was trying to grab Hugo as he just wasnt listening to me and the man asked if he could help and he too went to grab my dog.

I saw my dog give a very quick snap at the mans hand and he jumped up at him too. I said sorry to the man and said please dont try to grab him as he is very excited. Thankfully they were a lovely couple and didnt say anthing about my dog snapping..I feel it was not my dogs fault though Hugo is very unsure of strangers even when people come into the house it will take him a while to let them approach him and stroke him. I believe it wasnt your dogs fault for snapping too at the boy.

It cant be nice having strange people shoving their hands in the dogs faces or trying to grab them when they dont know them.

Try not to worry the boy should have listened to you.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

I do think that if you know your dog isn't good with strangers and may be inclined to snap, it's a very bad idea to allow him to run to a dog being walked by strangers.

Unfortunately, if he does bite someone, you're responsible and the incident would be reportable.


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

Sweety said:


> I do think that if you know your dog isn't good with strangers and may be inclined to snap, it's a very bad idea to allow him to run to a dog being walked by strangers.
> 
> Unfortunately, if he does bite someone, you're responsible and the incident would be reportable.


My puppy is actually fine with strangers he is wary of them but has never bitten anybody. I just think the man trying to grab him scared him and he was also very excited and not in the zone as was trying to play with his dog.

He never goes near anybody he is interested in people but keeps his distance from them its just dogs he loves.

I have just started taking him to puppy training school and the other night the trainer actually looked into his mouth for me to see if all his adult teeth are through and he didnt do anything. He is timid at first with people but once you have been in his company for a while he is very friendly.


----------



## Alexandria (Jan 6, 2013)

I have just been on the phone to my mum, our daily update!
When I told her she said she would have told the boy off as I had told him to leave him alone. My mum says next time say no, he might bite and that will put anyone off.
Husband also says it sounds like a warning snap so I'm not taking any chances in future. 
Koji is only 6 months old and this is the first experience I have had of this reaction. Now I know......


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi Alexandria

You will get better at saying no, honestly! We used to do meet & greets, had take them anywhere, let anyone fuss them sort of dogs, then we found ourselves with a very different type of dog indeed.

Like you I had no concept of having a dog that may not particularly wish to be touched I learnt fast! I went from thinking it was terrible that I had a dog that people couldn't touch and apologising for not allowing anyone to stroke her to just politely but firmly saying no. 

You will get good at not only reading your dogs body language and knowing when he is or isn`t happy with something, you will also get good at judging peoples body language. I can work out pretty quickly now who is going to respect what I say or who is going to insist they are Dr Dolittle! I move very briskly away from the latter. 

I have found being very, very careful to make sure she only has good experiences with strangers she has got far more comfortable with people. 

I would be careful telling anyone, but especially children, that your dog may bite, just tell people not to touch him you don`t owe anyone an explanation.

Well done on recognising he is not always overly happy with every greeting and being prepared to protect him.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Alexandria said:


> I have just been on the phone to my mum, our daily update!
> When I told her she said she would have told the boy off as I had told him to leave him alone. *My mum says next time say no, he might bite and that will put anyone off.*
> Husband also says it sounds like a warning snap so I'm not taking any chances in future.
> Koji is only 6 months old and this is the first experience I have had of this reaction. Now I know......


I wouldn't go around saying he might bite (although I understand all dogs "might"!) if I were you. It is enough to simply say no to people .


----------



## Sarahliz100 (Jan 5, 2014)

My dog can be wary of people, and I'm working on stopping people touch him. I say working on as I'm not very good at being assertive!

The people who are sensible and ask before approaching are usually fine - an apologetic smile, a quick explanation that he's shy and likes to be left alone, and a thank you for being so sensible and asking first usually goes down well and leaves all parties feeling good about the exchange.

There are definitely people that just swoop in without asking though, or who seem to regard "he's shy", "he's scared" etc as a challenge to win him over. You can usually recognise these people and in these cases you need to be much firmer. I go for a firm "please don't touch him" followed by explaining why.

I find it much easier to manage the situation when we're on the move. If we're walking it's very easy to politely say no and keep walking and the situation is over with ASAP. If you're sat at a table in a pub or something it's much more difficult so I either avoid taking him in to such environments, or make sure we're in a quiet corner and stay on the alert ready to intercept people before they get to us.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Alexandria said:


> I have just been on the phone to my mum, our daily update!
> When I told her she said she would have told the boy off as I had told him to leave him alone. My mum says* next time say no, he might bite* and that will put anyone off.
> Husband also says it sounds like a warning snap so I'm not taking any chances in future.
> Koji is only 6 months old and this is the first experience I have had of this reaction. Now I know......


I agree that you should say "No" - but I wouldn't say anything about him maybe biting. It's just that if (God forbid!) he snaps at anyone again, you could be held responsible for having an unmuzzled dog that you knew was inclined to bite (I know he isn't - he was made uncomfortable - but these days you have to be SO careful, and you don't want to be on the wrong end of a lawsuit - saying your dog "might" bite could also invalidate any insurance you may have as they will claim that you didn't disclose it.)

Just a "No - sorry. He is shy of strangers" Is enough. Just "No" should be enough but it is rather rude and it seems a shame to be discourteous if you don't need to. They are admiring your dog, after all.

Oh for the simple days where if you patted a strange dog and it nipped you, your mother said "See - I told you not to touch strange dogs. Now stop whinging and get hold of my hand".


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

I wouldn't be too wound up, like everyone says it sounded like it was more of a warning than a full on bite. You checked, and the child was ok so maybe they will have learned a valuable lesson about approaching dogs they don't know and putting their hands in the dogs face. I don't ever let children stroke my dog it isn't worth the hassle. It doesn't benefit him in any way and at least if I don't allow them to pet him I know without any doubt that nothing bad will happen. Admittedly it is a shame for kids as I do believe in kids interacting with animals in order to become the next generation of pet lovers but frankly they can get experience from someone else's dog! Harsh but true.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Who knew that the word "NO" was rude and discourteous?! 


How odd.


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

smokeybear said:


> Who knew that the word "NO" was rude and discourteous?!
> 
> How odd.


Quite. If anyone asks me if they can pat my dog I just say "no" and continue walking. I hope that they don't think I am being rude, and I generally try not to sound rude but experience has taught me that if I say more than that then it is easy to get drawn into a conversation which increases the chances of either my dog reacting anyway, or the other person attempting to reach my dog - neither if which I want.

On balance I would rather risk people thinking I am rude than get my dog into trouble...


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Dimwit said:


> On balance I would rather risk people thinking I am rude than get my dog into trouble...


This. I also find that if you give explanations people often try to counter them. A simple "no" or even "no, sorry" and carry on walking works best imo.

But yeah, I do think people often feel rude just saying no, like they're being unreasonable or something. And even more so if they have to physically prevent someone from touching their dog.


----------



## Jazmine (Feb 1, 2009)

smokeybear said:


> Who knew that the word "NO" was rude and discourteous?!
> 
> How odd.


I have had a negative reaction to saying no a few times.

My dogs aren't bad with people or children, but when we visit pubs and restaurants with them, it is usually after a long walk. At this point, they will tolerate a fuss from strangers, but you can tell from body language they they don't enjoy it. Both are wary of children they don't know, especially Mira.

I took the decision a while ago that if they don't enjoy the interaction, it is up to me to stop it occurring on their behalf. So now, if they are relaxing under the table in a pub, and a parent asks if their child can fuss them, I politely say no, sorry.

At best this has resulted in an annoyed/disdainful look from the parent. At worst, I have been told that I am being unfair to their child, who really wants to stroke the cute doggies.

It confuses me, I have no idea why some people think their desire to fuss someone's dog overrides the feelings/needs of others.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Well honestly, it never troubled me at all to say "No".

Blizzard was aggressive towards young kids. If they tried to approach him, I used to say "No, don't touch him, he isn't friendly".

If some Parent wanted to take offence, then more fool them. Would it be better if their child got bitten?

Some people are fools and there isn't any reason why they should be allowed to do as they please with our dogs.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Jazmine said:


> It confuses me, I have no idea why some people think their desire to fuss someone's dog overrides the feelings/needs of others.


Absolutely this - three camps I think…

1. Those who have an enormous sense of entitlement and are not used to having "no"said to them and will react out of shock and indignation.

2. Those who really want to prevent their child having a meltdown and are annoyed at you because said child is now on the verge of a major tantrum.

3. The "but all dogs love me" camp who will be the one to "cure" your dog with but a single magical touch.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

smokeybear said:


> *Who knew that the word "NO" was rude and discourteous?! *
> 
> How odd.


You didn't know that a terse answer can sound rude?

That explains so much.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

If people approach as if to touch or ask if they can pet my dogs I always say no .

All my dogs are totally friendly with strangers. It's me that isn't 


J


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Sarah1983 said:


> This. *I also find that if you give explanations people often try to counter them. *
> 
> I've never found this. "Sorry, no - she's nervous." has always been accepted
> 
> ...


Nor have I ever had to do this



Jazmine said:


> I have had a negative reaction to saying no a few times.
> 
> My dogs aren't bad with people or children, but when we visit pubs and restaurants with them, it is usually after a long walk. At this point, they will tolerate a fuss from strangers, but you can tell from body language they they don't enjoy it. Both are wary of children they don't know, especially Mira.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't say it's confusing because we live in a selfish world, but I would find it annoying.



Sweety said:


> Well honestly, it never troubled me at all to say "No".
> 
> Blizzard was aggressive towards young kids. If they tried to approach him, I used to say* "No, don't touch him, he isn't friendly".
> *
> ...


I don't think anyone suggested that they should. Like our children, our dogs only have us to protect them from unwanted interactions. However, if those interactions are misguided rather than aggressive, we needn't be unpleasant about it.

And tone of voice makes a big difference, too.




Dogless said:


> Absolutely this - three camps I think…
> 
> 1. *Those who have an enormous sense of entitlement and are not used to having "no"said to them and will react out of shock and indignation.*
> 
> ...


As above - and when someone is rude to you, particularly if they try to insist on contact, then all bets are off when it comes to defending your dog's personal space.

I just see no need to start off by being unpleasant. Many dogs do enjoy being petted. And others benefit because it aids their socialisation.

But if you don't want your dog touched, then fine. A simple "No - sorry" will suffice.

A simple "No." sounds rude and can make the other person feel uncomfortable. Why would you want to do that if a single extra word will avoid it?


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

With the "sorry, no, he's nervous" I find people are often "oh but all dogs love me!" and even more bloody determined to stroke the dog than they were before! Because of course they're special and that dog who wants nothing to do with any stranger at all will just magically adore them. And several times I've had to physically step in and block someone or catch their wrist before they can make contact. And this was with a border collie with every tooth in his head on display at the time! Even more difficult when the dog is showing no obvious signs (to them at least) that it doesn't want to interact. Yes, it's them who are rude. But try telling them that lol.

I can't say I find "sorry, no" rude at all either. Others certainly seem to though. Or perhaps it's the fact they're being told they can't do what they want they find rude, not the words used.


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

Sarah1983 said:


> With the "sorry, no, he's nervous" I find people are often "oh but all dogs love me!" and even more bloody determined to stroke the dog than they were before! Because of course they're special and that dog who wants nothing to do with any stranger at all will just magically adore them. And several times I've had to physically step in and block someone or catch their wrist before they can make contact. And this was with a border collie with every tooth in his head on display at the time! Even more difficult when the dog is showing no obvious signs (to them at least) that it doesn't want to interact. Yes, it's them who are rude. But try telling them that lol.
> 
> I can't say I find "sorry, no" rude at all either. Others certainly seem to though. Or perhaps it's the fact they're being told they can't do what they want they find rude, not the words used.


i think the debate was about "no", not "sorry, no"?


----------



## Wilmer (Aug 31, 2012)

Betty is very much like this with strangers, and for this reason I allow no contact with children, full stop. It's just not worth the risk. When I'm working with her in urban environments, she gets a lot of attention due to her appearance. As mentioned, kids/people with kids get - "sorry, but she's not used to children and they scare her". If kid whines to parent that's not my problem! 

With adults, I size them up and if they seem OK I tell them to let her come to them and to never touch her head. Betty is extremely friendly if allowed to make contact on her own terms, but very nervous and potentially reactive if a stranger flags up as dangerous or invades her space without warning. I know she's not "public property" but I want her to see interaction with strangers as a good thing in case something happens to me and she has to be handled by a helpful passer-by or the emergency services. Next step is to find some people in uniform to condition her to - hunkier the better


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Tails and Trails said:


> i think the debate was about "no", not "sorry, no"?


And debates evolve. My reply was to lostbear, I couldn't quote properly as they quoted, changed colour and replied in the quote and it's still too early for my brain to be functioning properly.

To be honest, I'm not sure it matters what you say. There are those who simply find being told that they cannot touch your dog, however you word it, rude.


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

Sarah1983 said:


> And debates evolve. My reply was to lostbear, I couldn't quote properly as they quoted, changed colour and replied in the quote and it's still too early for my brain to be functioning properly.
> 
> To be honest, I'm not sure it matters what you say. There are those who simply find being told that they cannot touch your dog, however you word it, rude.


just saying "no" isnt that bad, but it cant come over as short, so adding just one word, thus "sorry, no", or "no thanks", cant hurt, i think?

i know what you mean by all that coloured multi quoting thing though, sometimes one just hasnt the energy.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

That kid was a nudge. You said no, but he wouldn't let it go. Hate to think what he will be as an adult. Next time you'll know to just say "No, leave him alone". Practice. No. No. No.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2015)

Dogless said:


> Absolutely this - three camps I think
> 
> 1. Those who have an enormous sense of entitlement and are not used to having "no"said to them and will react out of shock and indignation.
> 
> ...


4. Those who know your dog better than you and when you say no have some excuse like well he needs to learn to be okay with strangers or he looks perfectly happy to me.

Im often telling people no, my dog isnt always good with other dogs" as my dog is sitting there looking perfectly calm and happy, ignoring the other dog. Apparently Im either lying or an idiot who doesnt know dogs. Because if my dog were truly not good with other dogs, he would be more obvious about it and be leash lunging or growling or freaking out in some way. The fact that hes not just proves I dont know what Im talking about.

A small part of me wants to just let the inevitable happen and when the poor other dog is full of holes just sit there and say I told you so. But those I told you sos are no fun.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

ouesi said:


> 4. Those who know your dog better than you and when you say no have some excuse like well he needs to learn to be okay with strangers or he looks perfectly happy to me.
> 
> Im often telling people no, my dog isnt always good with other dogs" as my dog is sitting there looking perfectly calm and happy, ignoring the other dog. Apparently Im either lying or an idiot who doesnt know dogs. Because if my dog were truly not good with other dogs, he would be more obvious about it and be leash lunging or growling or freaking out in some way. The fact that hes not just proves I dont know what Im talking about.
> 
> *A small part of me wants to just let the inevitable happen and when the poor other dog is full of holes just sit there and say I told you so. But those I told you sos are no fun*.


Especially for your dog, who has learned through your loving patience and training, how to control his need to lash out at the other dog. It's a credit to your own self control also, that you don't..'let the inevitable happen' xx


----------



## diefenbaker (Jan 15, 2011)

lostbear said:


> A simple "No." sounds rude and can make the other person feel uncomfortable. Why would you want to do that if a single extra word will avoid it?[/COLOR]


Try "That's a big negatory, good buddy". They will assume you are a trucker and leave well alone.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2015)

lorilu said:


> Especially for your dog, who has learned through your loving patience and training, how to control his need to lash out at the other dog. It's a credit to your own self control also, that you don't..'let the inevitable happen' xx


Its pure selfishness on my part. Dont want to pay someone elses vet bills or let my dog practice behavior thats not fun for me.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

smokeybear said:


> Dogs are not public property
> 
> If people approached children or babies like this, parents would naturally take umbrage.
> 
> Also remember "NO" can be a complete sentence, there is no need to add any explanation, apology or elaboration.


People do approach babies like this! They are magnets to a huge percentage of the population. No idea why but so many people get a daft look on their face and rush up to a baby poking hands at it. Most parents are more than pleased that their little darling is attracting such lovely attention.

No can be a complete sentence but most people find it very rude in the suggested way of using it.

I had the opposite problem today. I visited someone who had a very nervous barking dog, backing off crouched down and barking at me without a break. They pulled her over to me and she peed on the floor. I spoke to her but basically ignored her but they certainly could not see that if I pushed it as they wanted me to I would probably get bitten. She is a soft and gentle dog and would never bite. By the end of my visit she was quite happy to have me around and even wanted to come home with me.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Sarah1983 said:


> And debates evolve. *My reply was to lostbear, I couldn't quote properly as they quoted, changed colour and replied in the quote and it's still too early for my brain to be functioning properly.*
> 
> To be honest, I'm not sure it matters what you say. There are those who simply find being told that they cannot touch your dog, however you word it, rude.


I was saying that I thought a plain "No." could sound terse and rude - adding "sorry" or "I'm afraid not" or "She's shy" makes it much more courteous, even if in your brain you are silently screaming "Bugger off!"


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Tails and Trails said:


> just saying "no" isnt that bad, but it cant come over as short, so adding just one word, thus "sorry, no", or "no thanks", cant hurt, i think?
> 
> That's what I said
> 
> i know what you mean by all that coloured multi quoting thing though, *sometimes one just hasnt the energy.*


Eat some spinach. You need iron.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

diefenbaker said:


> Try "That's a big negatory, good buddy". They will assume you are a trucker and leave well alone.


You are my new hero!

Negative response, courtesy (of a sort) subtly combined with unspoken menace. Brilliant!


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Blitz said:


> People do approach babies like this! They are magnets to a huge percentage of the population. No idea why but so many people get a daft look on their face and rush up to a baby poking hands at it. Most parents are more than pleased that their little darling is attracting such lovely attention.
> 
> No can be a complete sentence but most people find it very rude in the suggested way of using it.
> 
> I had the opposite problem today. I visited someone who had a very nervous barking dog, backing off crouched down and barking at me without a break. They pulled her over to me and she peed on the floor. I spoke to her but basically ignored her but they certainly could not see that if I pushed it as they wanted me to I would probably get bitten. She is a soft and gentle dog and would never bite. * By the end of my visit she was quite happy to have me around and even wanted to come home with me*.


Can't blame her - her people put her into anxious situations; you are non-threatening. No contest.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

No offence to the lad but you told him enough times and at that age he's obviously not daft so in my opinion it's his own fault for touching when you'd said no...not ideal I know but you can only say so much, my kids knew when to back off a dog who was nervous when they where much younger than that.


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

Don't know if his has been already suggested, but a vest from the Yellow Dog Scheme? 

They are bright yellow and written in bold black is "I need space".

It's usually enough to put people off.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

We used to have a female golden cocker spaniel who was chocolate box pretty, but she absolutely hated kids. Consequently, we always kept her on a lead when out walking, but even so kids would see her, go "awww!" and rush up to her to hug her.

She would have snapped and bitten any kid who came near her, so the only thing that would work in those circumstances was a very loud "NO!" to stop the kid(s) running towards her. Once they had stopped I would then explain to the stunned kids - and their disgruntled parents who were, inevitably, cross that I had shouted at their little darling(s) - that she did not like children.

So sometimes the immediacy of the situation dictates the use of just one word - but it's basic good manners to give a short explanation afterwards.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Spellweaver said:


> We used to have a female golden cocker spaniel who was chocolate box pretty, but she absolutely hated kids. Consequently, we always kept her on a lead when out walking, but even so kids would see her, go "awww!" and rush up to her to hug her.
> 
> She would have snapped and bitten any kid who came near her, so the only thing that would work in those circumstances was a very loud "NO!" to stop the kid(s) running towards her. Once they had stopped I would then explain to the stunned kids - and their disgruntled parents who were, inevitably, cross that I had shouted at their little darling(s) - that she did not like children.
> 
> So sometimes the immediacy of the situation dictates the use of just one word - but it's basic good manners to give a short explanation afterwards.


I have very little patience for kids who just stick their hand in I have to say, so if they stroke mine without asking I always make a point of saying, how do you know my dogs don't bite, they don't and never have but they don't know that. I had one little girl...today actually...who came up and asked if she could stroke the girls, obv I said yes because my 2 love kids but I also made a point of saying thank you for being polite enough to ask.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

ouesi said:


> 4. Those who know your dog better than you and when you say no have some excuse like well he needs to learn to be okay with strangers or he looks perfectly happy to me.


I forgot those :nonod:. They are very common.


----------



## Wilmer (Aug 31, 2012)

> We used to have a female golden cocker spaniel who was chocolate box pretty, but she absolutely hated kids. Consequently, we always kept her on a lead when out walking, but even so kids would see her, go "awww!" and rush up to her to hug her.


This just reminded me of a heart stopping moment on our last holiday. We were in a busy village near the coast and we were working very hard on keeping Betty focused while walking past and around other dogs. Suddenly a young child (no more than 3) just pinged across the path and gave a border collie a full on, face first hug. Mother was horrified and very apologetic, but luckily the collie was very child friendly so no harm was done.

This all played out about 6feet from Betty - the thought of the child picking Betty instead of the BC gave me palpitations all the way back to the car. I don't believe she would have bitten, but she would have been massively shocked and would have kicked off a bit


----------

